# routan shake when reverse uphill



## derekroutan (Nov 10, 2011)

Hi all. 

When my 2011 Routan reverse uphill, the van will make a low grinding noise and shaking. It only happens in reverse uphill and like I said is every now and then. It will shake even bad if it is really uphill. Has anyone else experienced with this issue? Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## PaulAP (May 21, 2009)

Oddly enough I just did just that. We were at the beach, and the sky just opened up. Everyone ran to the shelter/change rooms. They are situated at the top of a sand dune. There is an access/maintenance road up the back of the dune that is about 400 feel long and fairly steep. 
So, I ran to our Routan, and drove to the access road, but as it is a narrow road and I couldn't recall if there was room to turn around at the top, I decided to back up the hill to gather everyone up. 

Anyway... it went up the hill in reverse like a champ, no complaining, no shaking, no grinding. I even remember thinking "Hmmm... that went well." 

So I would say it shouldn't do that. Take it to the dealer for warranty.


----------



## Humble Mechanic (Jun 16, 2011)

You are free to take it to the dealer, but they most likely will do nothing. 

We have seen several of them. Based on what i have heard, there is no fix for it.


----------



## derekroutan (Nov 10, 2011)

No fix for it? Is that transmission problem? Is that something real bad going to happen? Trade in ASAP?


----------



## Humble Mechanic (Jun 16, 2011)

derekroutan said:


> No fix for it? Is that transmission problem? Is that something real bad going to happen? Trade in ASAP?


 There is not a fix. That trans does have it's issues. I have not seen anything really bad happen as a result of that issue. It seems to be annoying more than anything. 

i don't think it is worth trading the car in. Maybe they will come out with a trans update or something.


----------



## Dubtech2 (Mar 28, 2007)

*Trans shutter in reverse.*

Ok so VW has to give the ok when replaceing the trans at the dealer. The tech just cant put it in. Not knowing that this is normal or not a few years back I rebuilt the trans. Retested and did the same thing. Then got the ok to replace it. I installed the trans the new trans did the same shutter. New routans with no miles do the same shutter in reverse while going slow under load. There is no basic setings and no hardware malfunction. Talked to Chrysler techs and found that just like im saying that it is normal. So all Routan customers have to adapt and understand that this is characteristic of the van.


----------



## paf (Dec 6, 2010)

Happens all the time when i back into our driveway and the incline isn't even that steep.
Never brought this up to my dealer as the tranny is just fine (I had it checked out for another reason). So my thoughts are -- this is probably by design.

I noticed that it matters how you start - going slower will cause the car to shudder. bit more gas up front and then slow and steady does the trick for me.


----------



## 97vr6blu (May 7, 2008)

Bumping an old thread to see if anyone else is having this issue. I took our 2012 SE in yesterday with this issue as one of the concerns on my list. Of course, they came back and said it's "normal". In doing a little research, I found several complaints with shuddering in reverse under load regarding vehicles with the 62te transmission. Chrysler Pacifica, all vans, Avengers, etc. use this trans. Seems that Chrysler isn't going to do anything about it. I consider it unsafe. You should be able to put any car in reverse and smoothly control the car to back up an incline. Sucks trying to back into my driveway and being scared the car might lurch into the garage door. Blows me away manufacturers can implement crap like this in production models.


----------



## routan2010se (Jun 17, 2013)

It is also normal for a person to bleed to death if their artery is cut, but yeah I agree with you. Acceptable is another story.

Basically if you can find a car that doesn't do that I would argue that it is not acceptable that yours does, since they are no longer made new now, that may be hard to show.

If you do have a warranty I would bring it up with VWOA and open a case, they can be helpful.


----------

